# Do You Remember These?



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Do You Remember These?*

This will bring back some fond memories… if you're OLD enough!  LOL

Enjoy!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Do I win if I say yes… LOL


----------



## PASs (Dec 1, 2009)

Ah yes….nice memories.
Thanks Joe.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Joe-I sure miss the Statler Brothers … I have a pile of their CD's and every so often rack them up for a walk down memory lane. First saw them in Colorado Springs when they were the warmup act for Johnny Cash and the Carter family back in '68.

I'm also an Oak Ridge Boys fan!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Joe*

Unfortunately, I don't remember two or three of those things….........

Fortunately, I remember all the rest.

Thanks Joe, great stuff…..........

*Gerry*

Long time no talk. Nice to see you are around. My goto sander is still the low profile PC one you reviewed too many years ago. Great sander.

My problem is that I am still working, and as you get older, you have less energy, and work takes more out of you. Got to get retired and do more woodworking….........

Have a good one….......


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Jim-Yup, I'm still around and getting rounder! Been retired for 29 months, relocated, built a new shop … haven't worked this hard in years, but having more fun than one person should be allowed to have!


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks Joe. Good too see the past every once in awhile. Getting harder to keep up with today's crowd.


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

I Remember most of them ;-)


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Sure do.


----------

